
Why we made Vorlon.js and how to use it to debug your JavaScript remotely - codepo8-hn
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/eternalcoding/archive/2015/04/30/why-we-made-vorlon-js-and-how-to-use-it-to-debug-your-javascript-remotely.aspx
======
orand
How is this different from weinre?
[http://people.apache.org/~pmuellr/weinre/docs/latest/](http://people.apache.org/~pmuellr/weinre/docs/latest/)

~~~
nyam
maybe vorlon is usable

------
NoMoreNicksLeft
I tried to use this, but I kept getting mysterious error messages like "the
avalanche has already started it is too late for the pebbles to vote" and
"divide by zero".

------
archgoon
So, when does Microsoft release their Genetic Algorithm / Z3 based Fuzzer
called 'Morden'? It's what I want at least.

------
kodeninja
I cloned the project from
[https://github.com/MicrosoftDX/Vorlonjs.git](https://github.com/MicrosoftDX/Vorlonjs.git)
to play around with creating a plugin. The code in the plugin TS files (e.g.
`Plugins/Vorlon/plugins/sample/sample.ts`) keeps reporting errors like `Cannot
find name 'Core'`, `Cannot find name 'RuntimeSide'` etc. Is that expected?

I have run `npm i` from the project root.

    
    
      $ node -v && npm -v
      v0.10.36
      1.4.28

~~~
deltakosh
Can you please try a npm install at the root folder level?

------
endergen
I was hoping this was finally a release of Microsoft Research's Rivet
Debugger:
[http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=1618...](http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=161835)

~~~
endergen
Here's a more entertaining video of Rivet:
[https://www.usenix.org/conference/atc12/technical-
sessions/p...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/atc12/technical-
sessions/presentation/mickens)

James Mickens is a crazy productive/smart dude.

------
gpvos
I'm still reeling from a Microsoft web page showing commands at a Unix prompt.

~~~
teddyh
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenix](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenix)

------
decasia
Anyone know what sort of auth or security provisions are involved? It seems
great for developers, but if I were a user, I would worry about giving someone
a remote session at my browser's javascript console.

~~~
tracker1
It won't have any access the hosting website doesn't already have... It's just
interactive instead of strictly the delivered JS.

~~~
decasia
I'm sure that's the intended state of affairs. But there's a difference -- at
once psychological and technical -- between "trusting someone else's
application code" and "letting their developers have remote debugging access
to your machine."

~~~
tracker1
They don't have any remote debugging access they wouldn't have... the JS still
runs in your browser, sandboxed to the window with their website in it... it
can't do anything else that any JS could do... it may be a psychological
difference, but it's not a technical one...

I've considered a number of times about actually shipping dom-diffs so that
support could _see_ what a user is seeing. This technology has been around for
a while.

------
brandonjlutz
I'm getting the following popup when I visit the page:

    
    
      The page at blogs.msdn.com says:
      The target of the callback could not be found
    

I really want to like Microsoft, but it's the little things like these that
make me uneasy. Especially when you're blogging about debugging javascript.

~~~
deltakosh
Really sorry about that. Our blog platform is a crap. You can directly go to
www.vorlonjs.com for more info and better web site:)

------
mkj
Anyone see what clients it supports? Could it be used to debug IE6?

------
angersock
_Based on this, the second reason is because the Vorlons are one of the wisest
and ancient race of the universe and thus, they are helpful as diplomats
between younger races._

What? No. That's not how the Vorlons worked _at all_.

Also, Javascript is basically the Shadows (mordon.js lol).

Wonder what langauges/frameworks map onto other Babylon 5 concepts?

Angular -> Earth Alliance? Enterprisey but not super elegant, and collapsing
under its own weight and propaganda?

~~~
doktrin
> What? No. That's not how the Vorlons worked at all.

Maybe OP has only watched through season 3

~~~
xenophonf
Dude! Spoilers!

------
nickhalfasleep
I'm disappointed if like it's namesake it doesn't give vague, disturbing,
portent information to the console.

"If you go to 'undefined', you will die"

~~~
angersock
" _this_ is a three-edged sword."

~~~
krapp
"You are not ready for immutability."

~~~
tarice
"What's inside there?"

"One moment of perfect Javascript."

~~~
doktrin
"I will not be there to help you when you pollute the global namespace"

